# IH 2500B Industial



## shorty6840 (Sep 17, 2006)

New here and was wondering if ya'll could help me? I am picking up my new (slightly abused) IH 2500B. This tractor was built sometime in the 70's. Do any of you know what the industrial yellow paint was called or where to find out? Do you think the cub cadet yellow would be close enough? Not trying to resore the machine, going to put it to work, but still want it to look decent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum shorty6840! If my understanding it correct, the IH 2500B is a version of the agricultural IH 584. 

In answer to your question, I think the Cub Cadet Yellow would be close enough if that is the paint you have or have available. 

Here is a picture of a pretty decent looking 2500B


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=90468">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a an IH 584 if you decide you want to go red. I think the yellow route will be much easier and more original.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=90469">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Either way, in my opinion, you will have a sharp lookin' tractor! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

You can also get a paint code from Case-IH. Another way to go is to find a spot on the tractor that has unfaded paint ( inside of the battery cover, under fenders, etc, and have it computer matched. IH should be able to tell you a number - if you sweet talk them, you MIGHT even be able to get a sample.


----------



## shorty6840 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the answers. Painting the tractor may be a little farther off than I thought. How come you can't spot all the LITTLE problem until you get home with the thing!!!!!


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i recently bought the 2500 a series similar to yours and was doing the same trying to find out the paint codes,did you find anything on that thanks


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The "correct" yellow paint is called Federal Yellow. The white trim (if it has any) uses IH 935 white. Both colors are availible at Case-IH dealers (we stock them both @ C&G).

The early Cub Cadet yellow is the same color as Federal Yellow, but the price will shock you. Spray can of Fed Yellow is $10, Spray Can of Cadet Yellow is $15.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you for your help


----------

